# Rédémarrer un programme



## gilou24 (17 Août 2017)

Bonjour,
Voilà après de multiple recherche et tentative sur automator je ne m'en sort pas du tout.
Je souhaite faire un redémarrage d'une application (Shazam) toutes les 5h. 
On m'avait informé que c'était réalisable avec automator, j'ai donc regarder sur le web de multiple proposition et explication mais sa ne fonctionne jamais. 
Soit j'interprète mal ce que l'on m'explique, soit ce n'est pas réalisable....

Je ne sais pas si vous pouvez m'aidé sa fait 2 semaines que je cherche et que je fais plusieurs tentative sans succès 

Alors voilà moi tout ce que je veux faire c'est redémarrer Shazam toutes les 5h.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Bonne soirée


----------

